# Excalibur Radeon 9200/Dell UltraSharp 1702FP/DVI cable

## stephen.holmes

Running 2.6.0, DRM disabled in the kernel, ati-drivers merged, agpgart and intel_agp loaded as modules, fglrx loaded as module, X configured and the correct monitor refresh rates are there.   Works when the driver is VESA, but when I switch it to radeon/ati or fglrx the monitor goes black. 

dmesg indicates that fglrx is loaded on minor 0.  The XFree log shows 

PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5961)

   and

PCI:*(1:0:1) ATI technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5941)

I've read every post I've been able to find on this combination of equipment and can't get the ati-drivers to work.  I'm going mad!

Has anyone had any luck with a combo like this?  Could you post your config?  

Would I be missing something basic?

----------

## stephen.holmes

Okay, now this is wierd.  I followed the guidelines I found on the boards and still nothing, so I disconnected the DVI-D cable and reconnected by analogue VGA cable.  Voila, it works and I get  a respectable glxgears of 2031.

Why isn't it working with my digital cable?   Arggghhh!

----------

## Sgeorg

read this!!

bottom of the page!!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105563&highlight=

Georg

----------

